# Inexpensive router that can handle 100 mb internet connection?



## MegaSvensk (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi,

I currently have a Netgear RP614v2 router, and when I upgraded my internet connection from 8 mb/s cable to 100 mb/s fiber LAN a while ago, it started crashing A LOT, like several times a day. So I had to bring it down to 30 mb/s and that's been working fine, but I'd like to get the 100 mb connection back because it's just a few dollars more expensive per month than the 30 mb.

However, I don't want to just buy a new router and find that it has the same flaw as the old one, so could someone please recommend a (wired) router for about $100 or less that can handle a 100 mb/s internet connection?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is probably going to be a more expensive router than the standard SOHO router, they're pretty much limited to the 20-30mbit range as a rule. Just curious, why do you need 100mbit, bragging rights? I have 15mbit, and it's been plenty for anything I do.


----------



## MegaSvensk (Aug 22, 2007)

It'd be good to have more bandwidth because I often max out the 30mbit when using bittorrent. Plus, the 100mbit connection is only slightly more expensive than the 30mbit connection.

So, how much would a 100mbit router set me back then?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd be shopping at places like Cisco, and you should plan on spending a LOT more than $100. :smile: Processing data at 100mbit rates is very compute intensive, and it'll require a LOT more horsepower than a standard SOHO router.

One option would be to use a reasonably fast Linux box with something like Smoothwall and build yourself a high performance router.


----------

